# Female Odor



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

The past two days I've noticed Lola to have a fishy odor from her vaginal area. She has been peeing, eating, and drinking normally, no accidents, and no scooting. She is spayed and doesn't seem to be in any discomfort and is her usual cute and spunky self. She is bathed regularly and I do keep up with trimming her hair there so it's not too long. I'm wondering if they are her anal glands. I took her to a new groomer about a month ago (we moved and needed to find a new one) and I told him I didn't want her anal glands extracted because she wasn't having any problems with them so I didn't want to mess with them (plus I'd really prefer to have a vet or vet tech do it). He was pretty resistant and acted as though she should have them done. We ended up having a bad experience with that groomer (which is a whole other story and we won't be going back) but I'm wondering if he did them anyway and that's why she's now having this odor...I'm interested to know what all of you think it may be. I will probably end up bringing her to the vet tomorrow just for piece of mind!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lola :) said:


> The past two days I've noticed Lola to have a fishy odor from her vaginal area. She has been peeing, eating, and drinking normally, no accidents, and no scooting. She is spayed and doesn't seem to be in any discomfort and is her usual cute and spunky self. She is bathed regularly and I do keep up with trimming her hair there so it's not too long. I'm wondering if they are her anal glands. I took her to a new groomer about a month ago (we moved and needed to find a new one) and I told him I didn't want her anal glands extracted because she wasn't having any problems with them so I didn't want to mess with them (plus I'd really prefer to have a vet or vet tech do it). He was pretty resistant and acted as though she should have them done. We ended up having a bad experience with that groomer (which is a whole other story and we won't be going back) but I'm wondering if he did them anyway and that's why she's now having this odor...I'm interested to know what all of you think it may be. I will probably end up bringing her to the vet tomorrow just for piece of mind!


I'd say check with the vet. It seems unlikely that what the groomer did a month ago would be causing a smell now. And while I TOTALLY agree that I wouldn't want a groomer doing it, even if he DID do it once, it shouldn't be a huge problem. It's when the glands are expressed manually on a regular basis that it can become a problem.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

krandall said:


> I'd say check with the vet. It seems unlikely that what the groomer did a month ago would be causing a smell now. And while I TOTALLY agree that I wouldn't want a groomer doing it, even if he DID do it once, it shouldn't be a huge problem. It's when the glands are expressed manually on a regular basis that it can become a problem.


That's good to know, thanks for your input! I will give the vet a call in the morning.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Have you changed her food at all?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack was pretty stinky down there (urine smell) when he was very young until he learned to keep his areas cleaned.


----------

